# When Do Male Cockatiels Start To Sing?



## crazy4tiels88

Storm Is 7 Months Old And Hardly Makes Any Noise But Looks Like He Is Loosing Pearl Markings? I Was Wondering If He Is A Male Cause Seems Not To Be He Screams But Doesn't Sing Or Really Whistle Yet. My Males Usally Sing At 6 Months But Avalanche My Lutino Whiteface Didn't Sing Till He Was 9 Months Old I Thought He Was A Female So Maybe It Will Come With Time!


----------



## lperry82

I think my cookie started when he was 4 months something like that as i got him when he was 2 months old


----------



## roxy culver

My Fuzzy didn't start singing till he was 8 months old, I got him at four months and until he started singing we thought he was a girl too.


----------



## lperry82

Taco has showed no signs yet and he is 8 months old now but iv had him for over 3 weeks now and he has started to chip a bit more


----------



## RobinWalters

I have had our JR for about 3 weeks tommorow, he is 6 months old. Within the last week he has started chattering and every once in awhile he will whistle like my husband does.


----------



## Chez

My boy Billie is approx 4 months old & is very vocal. He imitates me by saying 'hello Billie', does 3 different whistles & makes the same noise as the phone ringing, which is hilarious & generally chatters


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Thanks Cause To Me He Looks Like He Is Loosing Pearls Since I Have Had Him For 2 Weeks Now He Just Chirps But Doesn't Really Make Noise He Did On The Way Home He Was Chattering Maybe He Is Still Adjusting


----------



## Siobhan

I got Freddie at 8 weeks, and he was whistling within the first week. He still doesn't "sing," at least not compared to Johnny, who sings like a wild songbird. Freddie talks and he imitates whistles and chatters, but doesn't sing. Johnny looks at us like we've lost our minds when we whistle at him, but sits on top of his cage and sings very prettily.


----------



## .mpeg

mister has been singing (out of tune) since he was a couple of months old.


----------



## lperry82

Iv noticed iv had Taco and Buttercup 4 weeks now lol wow where does the weeks go.
I help by playing other cockatiels on youtube and of cookie


----------



## birdluv

My Tiel Sunny didn't start to whistle until he was 7 months old this past month in February


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Thanks Everyone He Is Finally Making Noises Still Not Singing But Sure He Will Soon But He Is A Defiante Male Cause He Is Loosing His Pretty Pearls!


----------



## mistty002

My Niko started to sing after 9 months. Before that he didn't open his mouth


----------

